# Adding catfish to cichlid tank



## cosmo (Feb 11, 2014)

*Cuckoo catfish with cichlids*

Hi,
I currently have 6 mbuna cichlids and 2 cuckoo catfish. I Know these catfish like being in groups of 3 or more. I want to add a 3rd catfish but I'm wondering if he will be singled out and bullied because I am only adding 1 new catfish to my already established tank. 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I added a synodontis brichardi to a group of three a few years ago and they've gotten along just fine from day one. But my tanks has lots if rocks and therefore lots of hiding spots for each syno. 
--
Paul


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

cosmo said:


> Hi,
> I currently have 6 mbuna cichlids and 2 cuckoo catfish. I Know these catfish like being in groups of 3 or more. I want to add a 3rd catfish but I'm wondering if he will be singled out and bullied because I am only adding 1 new catfish to my already established tank.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


How big is your aquarium? Cuckoo Catfish can get 8-12 inches long. If you have the tank space then there is only one way to find out.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Multis are pretty gregarious. I'd say, the more the merrier (providing you have room).


----------

